# the flaws in religion



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

we all know religion has massive contradictions and flaws and id like this to be the place where we can share them , i have thought of many myself and would love to hear others views , ill start , 

noahs ark ........there is no geological evidence of a flood on that scale happening , we could easily see in the earths layers a flood of that scale or even small floods .but there is nothing ,leading me to the conclusion it never happend or someone coverd it up pretty well.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 23, 2012)

Dude, we get it, you don't like religion, I (and many of us) also dislike religion. I however believe people should be let believe what they want as long as it doesn't effect me. 

However...your threads are laughable, you provide NOTHING of substance... ever!

Senseless arguments screw up the "atheist-side's" arguments about religion. 

Just a little food for thought...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

my second point of 16 0007 is out of all the thousands of religions no god anywhere has ever publicly reveiled itself to us humans , never ever has it even adreesed us all in any public way .surely a public speech or something would be great but nothing at all wich is highly suspicious .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, we get it, you don't like religion, I (and many of us) also dislike religion. I however believe people should be let believe what they want as long as it doesn't effect me.
> 
> However...your threads are laughable, you provide NOTHING of substance... ever!
> 
> ...


if you dont like the thread then dont hang out here , this is a place to point out the flaws in religion , we are entitled to discuss this without your personal insults and attacks ,i know you would like it hushed under the carpet but i like to discuss these important issues , thankyou .
and many of my posts have gone on for 100s of pages , so i think i do bring substance to the argument .


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

Re-bel !!!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 23, 2012)

um..... no dinosaurs in the bible, and when they found the fossils you know what the religous nuts said? satan must have put them there to trick us!

BAHAHAHAAA!!!!!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

it would take modern day man many many many years to collect 2 of everything on this planet and when they had finished thousands more would of been newly discoverd , and still on noahs flood , where did all the water go to ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> um..... no dinosaurs in the bible, and when they found the fossils you know what the religous nuts said? satan must have put them there to trick us!
> 
> BAHAHAHAAA!!!!!


lol and god created satan , so why would he allow this trickery to go on , satan was created to torture your sorry ass in hell with red hot pitch forks and loads of other kinky shit .whats he doin fuckin around with gods test pieces, whilst they are sitting there test ? shouldnt he be tourtering and crazy shit like that ? whats he doin fuckin wid people before they even failed gods test ? god sort satan out please hes way out of line


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 23, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> lol and god created satan , so why would he allow this trickery to go on , satan was created to torture your sorry ass in hell with red hot pitch forks and loads of other kinky shit .whats he doin fuckin around with gods test pieces, whilst they are sitting there test ? shouldnt he be tourtering and crazy shit like that ? whats he doin fuckin wid people before they even failed gods test ?


its just the governments way of trying to control the general population.
sins are laws, you break a law youve committed a sin.
which makes no since whatsoever because i thought god made people? and god is the one whos in charge? why then are we subjected to these mere human laws that make us choose between right and wrong, good and evil.
who made marijuana? god? who made it illegal? man? so therefore if we smoke/grow marijuana we are committing a sin in gods eyes because we are breaking mans laws.

to be honest i just wanna slap the person who came up with the bible. if your gonna write a story about some dude then atleast keep the same story. dont make 527452245643248578354 versions of the story and in words so broad. make a point and stick to it!!
EVOLUTION IS REAL!!! GET OVER IT!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

SirShmokeAlot225 said:


> its just the governments way of trying to control the general population.
> sins are laws, you break a law youve committed a sin.
> which makes no since whatsoever because i thought god made people? and god is the one whos in charge? why then are we subjected to these mere human laws that make us choose between right and wrong, good and evil.
> who made marijuana? god? who made it illegal? man? so therefore if we smoke/grow marijuana we are committing a sin in gods eyes because we are breaking mans laws.
> ...


Actually it was not one Person who made the 248738572142178 versions.. it was 24843209835734 different ppl who did that, so you will be slapping for a while.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Actually it was not one Person who made the 248738572142178 versions.. it was 24843209835734 different ppl who did that, so you will be slapping for a while.


still a fuckin dodgy load of bollocks if one man wrote it .


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Mar 23, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Actually it was not one Person who made the 248738572142178 versions.. it was 24843209835734 different ppl who did that, so you will be slapping for a while.


either way its "soandsos version of the bible" or "second edition" bs like that. he was only around for how long before the steaked him to the cross? how is more than 1 person able to write about someone if they werent there. there should be only 1 book. 1 story about what happened that ONE time.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 23, 2012)

SirShmokeAlot225 said:


> either way its "soandsos version of the bible" or "second edition" bs like that. he was only around for how long before the steaked him to the cross? how is more than 1 person able to write about someone if they werent there. there should be only 1 book. 1 story about what happened that ONE time.


lol and what about the millions of other people on the planet who say THERE holy book is the right one lol , we are only talkin about a fraction of religion discussing christianity lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

I blame the UK for all religious flaws. Those yankee twats & their tea time always making shyt up.


----------



## RebelMan (Mar 23, 2012)

You all have many great points but you don't realize that there are reasons for things.

PS* i don't mean to offend you, but i know what is right and will stand my ground.*

For example, God doesn't come down and reveal himself for many reasons. The reason we have government is only because we have lies and truths (religion and atheists). Many bible stories sound false, very false, but are not intended for their fictional reading, but to understand the message sent, because many bible stories aren't true, that are just stories for us to understand them. and when a catholic person says they believe in the Bible, they don't mean that Adam saw his dick, freaked out, ate some apples, which they made him evil. No. The story of Adam and eve was to show that we defied God because of our jealousy and how we wanted his powers, this is why we are on Earth. We are not here to live, but to learn. Why are we here? to love God, God created us, and wants us to love him just as he loves us, and that spiritual bond is an amazing thing to have especially when you are smoking weed because when you smoke weed you learn to slow down and really think about life and you feel like such a great person when you stay true to your faith.. but in order for us to love God, we must learn about him and understand him through the Bible and from Jesus death. If God came down into the world, people would believe in him, but would not love him. and would not care to learn more. Government can easily be compared to kids and decisions. like democracy and voting. Governments were formed at first as a way to be fair and with different opinions and thoughts on different issues, there had to be a middle ground at which large decisions were made. 


the reason Atheists are wrong is because of this right here:

If everyone was Catholic and followed their faith perfectly, the world would be a Utopian society (nearly). 

If everyone got married before loosing their virginity, then there would be no need for abortions, premarital pregnancies, no STDs would exist either(or would vanish after nearly a generation).
Gay marriage is non - Catholic teaching, because it is wrong, and God would like you do be with the opposite your own gender, and have a family, and give your kids that balance of feminine and masculine aspects of life. also you will learn many life skills and knowledge from it. if you are homosexual, this happiness from having a proper family will not happen.

Things may be hard, but eventually you will realize what is good for you and what isn't, for many people like me, weed have let me slow down my life and really show me what is right. I listen to a lot of reggae music because it makes me happy and not wanting to fight or do badass things, i just want to be peaceful and happy and do the right things.

My take on things.

Prove me wrong, and try to PM me, I will just prove you wrong back.

Sorry i dont mean offense but there is only one right in the world and finding it is what we are here and what God made our souls for.

To seek the True Truth

RM


----------



## Farfenugen (Mar 23, 2012)

Sex is great, man. So is smoking a fatty, so is eating a steak and driving my car, so is hiking up into the mountains, taking a piss on a tree, catching a fish, eating it over a fire, as is painting my house whatever colour I want to, so is building a fence or cutting down one of my trees. I don't believe in anything other than myself as a free being in this universe. When I pop off from this place wherever I end up, the big bad blue meanies cannot touch me, unless they have some sort of intra-spacial-dimensional-afterlife portal to follow me and collect a million zillion taxes for transporting one field to another without the proper permits etc.

Fuck religion
Fuck rules and regulations if they are just plain ruthless, stupid, inane and unfair
Fuck the head choppers in the middle east who blow themselves up because they've been denied the basic rights
of having a cold one now and then
Fuck political correctness and all that it entails, damn ass bitch faggot blackward vegans
Fuck the aliens or at least the idea of them
Fuck 2012 nonsense and the fear mongers who sell that shit
and fuck a lot other things, because I can and will

If you come knocking on my door demanding that I pay a religious tax to support newly minted immigrants, fuck you too
If you tell me I can only shit on a Thursday morning between 9AM and 9:13AM, fuck you
If you deem it illegal for growing my own vegetables in my own back yard, well again, fuck you

This, in a nut shell, is what our society should be, but it's isn't because we're all too afraid of each other, afraid of the big bad government and the silly rules they impose on us, and the churches both organized and in disarray. The world we live in now is far out of touch with common sense. Hell, you can't even smile at someone anymore, or say hi to a child without it seeming that you're a fiend.

If you're offended, good. Fuck you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

big holes in religion , big holes in M=Mc2 , we don't have the answer ,so why are you people willing to throw your self on the sward for a theory ... i want proof i will stay around untill i see it and you wont see me chest pumping until i do , so get real evidence and we can party....rob


----------



## RebelMan (Mar 23, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> big holes in religion , big holes in M=Mc2 , we don't have the answer ,so why are you people willing to throw your self on the sward for a theory ... i want proof i will stay around untill i see it and you wont see me chest pumping until i do , so get real evidence and we can party....rob


The truth will be found when you meet those hard decisions in life and when you finally see what truly is good for you. I don't believe in big government either, and as a Catholic, i do believe that everyone has free will, but there is a right and wrong in life. If you can just ask yourself what is wrong with Christianity? can someone give me one flaw in its teachings?

RM


----------



## RebelMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Farfenugen said:


> Sex is great, man. So is smoking a fatty, so is eating a steak and driving my car, so is hiking up into the mountains, taking a piss on a tree, catching a fish, eating it over a fire, as is painting my house whatever colour I want to, so is building a fence or cutting down one of my trees. I don't believe in anything other than myself as a free being in this universe. When I pop off from this place wherever I end up, the big bad blue meanies cannot touch me, unless they have some sort of intra-spacial-dimensional-afterlife portal to follow me and collect a million zillion taxes for transporting one field to another without the proper permits etc.
> 
> 
> Fuck religion
> ...




Sex is great man, but pregnancies aren't. and abortions are very bad, are risky, can cause death, can cause many internal problems, including depression, unnatural growth and is damaging to women. What i don't understand is how can you deny Christianity and hate religion, when you seem so full of anger. i used to listen a lot to death metal, screamo, punk rock and bad rap, but i do realize that i want to be happy in life and not mad, and im going to keep on smoking mary jane and being as best of a person as i can so others will respect me well. weed isn't legal for these reasons, people need to show that smoking pot is beneficial to the world, so those who don't smoke can open their eyes as well, and not be discouraged, because when you treat another person with hate, chances are they will return the hate.

you see my point?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> The truth will be found when you meet those hard decisions in life and when you finally see what truly is good for you. I don't believe in big government either, and as a Catholic, i do believe that everyone has free will, but there is a right and wrong in life. If you can just ask yourself what is wrong with Christianity? can someone give me one flaw in its teachings?
> 
> RM


i have looked for the easy way and asked for help from above...the only thing i find is if i stop being a little bitch and help myself , nothing will get done


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

God helps those who help them selves , themselves help those who help themselves


----------



## richinweed (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive never seen anything homestly good come out of religion, religion only devides the masses. so religion is in itself a flaw..


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

atheism is for communists. fuck you commies


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wordz said:


> atheism is for communists. fuck you commies


nice retort , noncommie , use your inside voice and lets talk this out


----------



## mudminer (Mar 24, 2012)

Religion is just simply a way to relate to someone or something. When *spirituality* is made *religious* it becomes dangerous. At that point some some pinheaded, fuckface will always decide "this must be controlled, and since I am the only one around who is mentally capable of making competent decisons about how to be spiritually right, I must make the rules". Or even worse is the bag of used douche fluid who just wants to exploit others. There is the greatest flaw in religion. That anyone would think that anyone else need to give spiritual authority to any 1 or group of humans that are just as or more fucked up than they are themselves. And make no mistake, we are all fucked up in some kinda way/s. An idividuals spirituality is a personal thing. A group of likeminded individuals gathering together can be a wonderful thing. But when one of those individuals (because he/she is an individual) deviates even slightly from what the others (have been told that they must) believe to be spiritually right, by this *spiritual authority* there is gonna be a problem. Suddenly this individual is no longer "one of us" because that individual has dared to have an idea, that they dared to make known to the (now group) others. So now, this person who has dared express his/her right to be an individual is faced with actually changing their mind, pretending to change their mind or walking away from those who were once considered brothers and sisters (either by choice or request). These really are the only choices in order to not be ostricised by the vast majority if not all of the community. People just need to be who they are and follow their own hearts to spiritual fulfillment. Educate yourselves with resources available and make your own informed decisions and put them into practice in your own lives. If someone really wants to be a good person their heart will dictate to them the proper path to that goal. Dont be afraid of being a "work in progress". The important thing is to just make progress. If you choose to be part of a congregation somewhere thats great. That may be your path. Always remember that you dont have to "check your mind at the door". You dont have to accept the crap that is regurgitated from the pulpit as truth. And never stop educating yourself if you want to know truth from bs.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 24, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> You all have many great points but you don't realize that there are reasons for things.
> 
> PS* i don't mean to offend you, but i know what is right and will stand my ground.*
> 
> ...


So u never explained why God dosent come down from his heavenly chariot is it to hide from us so that we may not question him or his so imagined greatness or is there some other well contemplated answer you would like to divulge,enlighten us Sir!,Atheist are wrong how?Because of the absence of belief in an unsubstantiable being who is more like a child with a bad tantrum against humankind,This wrath coming to us because we were jealous and wanted his power and thus put on Earth?How can there be any jealousy of someone who never existed in the first place.To read a book that has been rewritten countless times then ammended by rulers for control of the populations to their own designs,to read it and attempting to learn of this Love of God u speak of is absurd and a farce against truth.I use to believe in God,but after countless times of contemplation,critical thinking,and sound logic i found it to be one great delusion that humankind has been put under and continues to be put under.We are the source of our problems and we are the source of how to fix them Mr Rebel not God not Allah,but humankind.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> can someone give me one flaw in its teachings?


Just one? 

The Problem of Evil.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> my second point of 16 0007 is out of all the thousands of religions no god anywhere has ever publicly reveiled itself to us humans , never ever has it even adreesed us all in any public way .surely a public speech or something would be great but nothing at all wich is highly suspicious .


As an atheist you really should familiarize yourself better with the religions which you argue against.
The Jewish people claim a national revelation. Read the OT, specifically Deuteronomy. God revealed himself to the Israelites on Mt. Horeb (Sinai). This is one distinguishing characteristic that Judaism has over many other religions which rely on personal revelation. Of course that was one generation, thousands of years ago and no one has any way of verifying the story but your claim is wrong according to scripture itself.


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Religion has a purpose, however, unfortunately it's not always the good outweighing the bad. But it did have it's purpose in building society. 

But, you can't substantiate any of it. Looking for evidence of a flood isn't any different than looking for evidence of Jack's magic bean stalk. Focusing on discrepancies in what actually happened is kind of missing the point because in all likelihood none of it did.


----------



## BA142 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just listen to Rick Santorum talk for 10 minutes and you'll be an Atheist very quickly


----------



## RebelMan (Mar 25, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i have looked for the easy way and asked for help from above...the only thing i find is if i stop being a little bitch and help myself , nothing will get done


Life was never meant to be easy.


----------



## RebelMan (Mar 25, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So u never explained why God dosent come down from his heavenly chariot is it to hide from us so that we may not question him or his so imagined greatness or is there some other well contemplated answer you would like to divulge,enlighten us Sir!,Atheist are wrong how?Because of the absence of belief in an unsubstantiable being who is more like a child with a bad tantrum against humankind,This wrath coming to us because we were jealous and wanted his power and thus put on Earth?How can there be any jealousy of someone who never existed in the first place.To read a book that has been rewritten countless times then ammended by rulers for control of the populations to their own designs,to read it and attempting to learn of this Love of God u speak of is absurd and a farce against truth.I use to believe in God,but after countless times of contemplation,critical thinking,and sound logic i found it to be one great delusion that humankind has been put under and continues to be put under.We are the source of our problems and we are the source of how to fix them Mr Rebel not God not Allah,but humankind.


Read the first Book of the Bible, and read the story of Adam and Eve and you will see the jealousy of us defying God. and yes you are right, we can only solve our problems, but we must do so through the Bible and through what God has given us. Do you think that if everyone had sex at least 1 time a day for ages 13 and up, we would have a lot of peace and happiness? Do you think that if everyone just got to kill each other when they were mad, we would live in a world of peace and happiness? Do you think that if we could steal whenever we wanted, there would be peace and happiness? No. we would look much like the Middle East. (Do you want to be like the Middle East, no, nobody does). Sure, if we could do all this is would be amazing for a day and it would be pleasurable(unless you got a fat chick maybe not), but it's affects on other and everyone else affects on you would add up and it would not mean happiness? 

I don't honestly like where this conversation is heading, but can someone point out an actual flaw, not just saying that religion as a whole is evil. and please for my sake point out a flaw in the Catholic religion has.

And the problem of Evil is too non specific...


----------



## dankerous (Mar 25, 2012)

Im an atheist,that statement is retarded, no great floods?what about the one about 13000 years ago that split the Uk off of mainland europe after the last ice age,while I disagree with religion and its strangle hold on humanity,a lot of holy texts have got factual basis when not talking bout gods and angels etc, there was a great flood 13000 years ago though,and there was a "eden" look up gobeki tepe, its sited exactly where the bible said it would be and was the first place man gathered to have its first attempt at civilization which we failed at,ruined the land made all the plants and animals scrawny and weak along with ourselves (leaving eden being the transition from hunter gatherers to toiling as farmers) as we had no experience in farming we ruined the land,lost all the vegetation/killed off most of the wild life and turned eden into a desert,.
Please refrain from making Atheists look stupid by making nonsensical posts



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> we all know religion has massive contradictions and flaws and id like this to be the place where we can share them , i have thought of many myself and would love to hear others views , ill start ,
> 
> noahs ark ........there is no geological evidence of a flood on that scale happening , we could easily see in the earths layers a flood of that scale or even small floods .but there is nothing ,leading me to the conclusion it never happend or someone coverd it up pretty well.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> we all know religion has massive contradictions and flaws and id like this to be the place where we can share them , i have thought of many myself and would love to hear others views , ill start ,
> 
> noahs ark ........there is no geological evidence of a flood on that scale happening , we could easily see in the earths layers a flood of that scale or even small floods .but there is nothing ,leading me to the conclusion it never happend or someone coverd it up pretty well.


But you have to put the story in perspective. At the time this story was written, there was very little travel. This flood could have happened within a few square miles.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

mudminer said:


> Religion is just simply a way to relate to someone or something. When *spirituality* is made *religious* it becomes dangerous. At that point some some pinheaded, fuckface will always decide "this must be controlled, and since I am the only one around who is mentally capable of making competent decisons about how to be spiritually right, I must make the rules". Or even worse is the bag of used douche fluid who just wants to exploit others. There is the greatest flaw in religion. That anyone would think that anyone else need to give spiritual authority to any 1 or group of humans that are just as or more fucked up than they are themselves. And make no mistake, we are all fucked up in some kinda way/s. An idividuals spirituality is a personal thing. A group of likeminded individuals gathering together can be a wonderful thing. But when one of those individuals (because he/she is an individual) deviates even slightly from what the others (have been told that they must) believe to be spiritually right, by this *spiritual authority* there is gonna be a problem. Suddenly this individual is no longer "one of us" because that individual has dared to have an idea, that they dared to make known to the (now group) others. So now, this person who has dared express his/her right to be an individual is faced with actually changing their mind, pretending to change their mind or walking away from those who were once considered brothers and sisters (either by choice or request). These really are the only choices in order to not be ostricised by the vast majority if not all of the community. People just need to be who they are and follow their own hearts to spiritual fulfillment. Educate yourselves with resources available and make your own informed decisions and put them into practice in your own lives. If someone really wants to be a good person their heart will dictate to them the proper path to that goal. Dont be afraid of being a "work in progress". The important thing is to just make progress. If you choose to be part of a congregation somewhere thats great. That may be your path. Always remember that you dont have to "check your mind at the door". You dont have to accept the crap that is regurgitated from the pulpit as truth. And never stop educating yourself if you want to know truth from bs.


Got your back, Jack.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 25, 2012)

Im pretty certain the flood 13000 years ago was big enough to be noticed globally,as I say it split the Uk from the mainland of france,that is a large sea level rise,it would of been noticed in the Mediterranean too and would of been talked about chinese whispers style for many years,as was the last great flood in human history,as the story went from person to person it would of changed a bit,just like all religions started from africa, jesus is a copy of horus from egyptian myth~(I like having debates with religious people and have spent alot of time looking for the historical fact in religion) Horus born on the 22-25 dec (winter solstice) he was born with the 3 king stars following the north star,not real kings, then was adored for 3 days and betrayed by a disciple,killed put in a pit and covered with a large stone,came back 3 days later,it was the story of the SUN of god and its journey through the year, christianity and all others since are carbon copied of that story,just messed up by chinese whispers,same with the historical fact in the bible,it is there,you just have to see past the religious nonsensical b/s,



JustCoasting said:


> But you have to put the story in perspective. At the time this story was written, there was very little travel. This flood could have happened within a few square miles.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> Read the first Book of the Bible, and read the story of Adam and Eve and you will see the jealousy of us defying God. and yes you are right, we can only solve our problems, but we must do so through the Bible and through what God has given us. Do you think that if everyone had sex at least 1 time a day for ages 13 and up, we would have a lot of peace and happiness? Do you think that if everyone just got to kill each other when they were mad, we would live in a world of peace and happiness? Do you think that if we could steal whenever we wanted, there would be peace and happiness? No. we would look much like the Middle East. (Do you want to be like the Middle East, no, nobody does). Sure, if we could do all this is would be amazing for a day and it would be pleasurable(unless you got a fat chick maybe not), but it's affects on other and everyone else affects on you would add up and it would not mean happiness?
> 
> I don't honestly like where this conversation is heading, but can someone point out an actual flaw, not just saying that religion as a whole is evil. and please for my sake point out a flaw in the Catholic religion has.
> 
> And the problem of Evil is too non specific...


Imo a fundamental problem of all Christian doctrine (including but not limited to Catholic teaching) is the unexamined (or unexaminable) premise that the Bible is what it says it is. cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> You all have many great points but you don't realize that there are reasons for things.
> 
> PS* i don't mean to offend you, but i know what is right and will stand my ground.*
> 
> ...


So much BS, so little time...

I am Catholic, therefore I can have a say in this.

God created all.

God accepts all as his creation.

Everything on Earth is his creation.

So, the gays, blacks, slants, wetbacks, commies and everything else you might look down upon are God's creation.

Buck up, put on your big girl panties, and grow up.


----------



## jumpin' buffalo (Mar 25, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> we all know religion has massive contradictions and flaws and id like this to be the place where we can share them , i have thought of many myself and would love to hear others views


If it's flaws in Christianity you're looking for I'd have to believe you'd like this piece that was published last year by the Unintimidated Press:

http://www.unintimidatedpress.com/fatalflaws.htm


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 25, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> So much BS, so little time...
> 
> I am Catholic, therefore I can have a say in this.
> 
> ...



that means god made evil right? so, god must be just as evil as evil itself... which seems pretty fuckin hypocritical considering god is supposed to be some emanation of all that is good or what not... so it seems to me that all you put in this reply is BS.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> that means god made evil right? so, god must be just as evil as evil itself... which seems pretty fuckin hypocritical considering god is supposed to be some emanation of all that is good or what not... so it seems to me that all you put in this reply is BS.


Yes, God made everything in her/his domain. Evil too. A balance to good and a lesson to the dummies that see there is a choice between good and evil.

In essense, there is only one choice and that is to choose good. Or Go(o)d. Choosing evil is a choice that man/woman makes. Hence the concept of free will.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 25, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> Read the first Book of the Bible, and read the story of Adam and Eve and you will see the jealousy of us defying God. and yes you are right, we can only solve our problems, but we must do so through the Bible and through what God has given us. Do you think that if everyone had sex at least 1 time a day for ages 13 and up, we would have a lot of peace and happiness? Do you think that if everyone just got to kill each other when they were mad, we would live in a world of peace and happiness? Do you think that if we could steal whenever we wanted, there would be peace and happiness? No. we would look much like the Middle East. (Do you want to be like the Middle East, no, nobody does). Sure, if we could do all this is would be amazing for a day and it would be pleasurable(unless you got a fat chick maybe not), but it's affects on other and everyone else affects on you would add up and it would not mean happiness?
> 
> I don't honestly like where this conversation is heading, but can someone point out an actual flaw, not just saying that religion as a whole is evil. and please for my sake point out a flaw in the Catholic religion has.
> 
> And the problem of Evil is too non specific...


I own a bible and have read it cover to cover a dozen times and have certainly read all of Genesis,it is a story,a fairy tale.Not reality .I grew up indoctrinated with "faith".So I will pose this question,Do you believe that humankind has no morals without God?If so then would you explain it.Because of the human species need to survive as a lifeform,there is and has been an actual inherent morality of behavior to that survival before religion and the idea of God ever saw the light of day.Paternal/Maternal instincts, the need to protect the young and to guide them in life is a part of the survival behavior this is what we were,but this age is different and not to sound bleak it will have its fall sooner or later because of the abandonment from the simplicity of nature and survival instinct.It is clear that you do think that morality strictly comes from God.....it simply dose not,otherwise our species would have seen its last day years ago.Stealing and killing never brought peace to anyone at anytime Rebel u know that im sure.Catholic religion has many flaws....do some historical research,and look at how lavish the Vatican sits with its opulance,anything but a symbol of humility and meek measure of the faith that is handed over at sacrement,while so many starve and die from disease amongst a plethura of other problems,that great mass of wealth that is under the popes control,maybe a fraction of it actualy goes to help if it is a Good day for them to do so,but certainly not at there inconvenience.Sanctomony of objects is another flaw i find disturbing,putting so much faith in the relics of Saints as though they were blessed by Christ himself through the power of the holy spirit.,,,,,,Sigh sadly enough Rebel there are flaws in every religion because it is man who has created religion and wrote its doctrines to control masses....not God,but i do not expect my dialogue to sway your faith,it takes more than the words of atheists to do just that,youll have to question to find this truth for yourself.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2012)

why anyone would want to submit to and worship a god is beyond me 
unless god has big titties and a nice ass ?


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny all the points made about "not believing in god" are invalid and have no back up...then talking about the bible and the different versions and what it states is false about the "one time"...but no one in here as probably ever read more than 3 pages...Why argue about something you don't believe in unless there's something inside you you telling you that its real. 90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian. Awesome. When you die, you will finally see what you've been denying the whole time...Not on valid point has been made because no one in here as done any research or even opened up a bible to see what its about...its not only about Jesus dying for all of us to be able to be sinful without punishment, but the history of what has happened in the past with several different authors. Cut Opinions guys trying to get all technical about something they have no idea about or researched...NOAH'S ARCH?? I mean comon there's plenty of history that shows mass floods and how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split, think thats tought in the 3rd-4th grade? No elementary diploma at that? Shows the class of an atheist.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> Funny all the points made about "not believing in god" are invalid and have no back up...then talking about the bible and the different versions and what it states is false about the "one time"...but no one in here as probably ever read more than 3 pages...Why argue about something you don't believe in unless there's something inside you you telling you that its real. 90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian. Awesome. When you die, you will finally see what you've been denying the whole time...Not on valid point has been made because no one in here as done any research or even opened up a bible to see what its about...its not only about Jesus dying for all of us to be able to be sinful without punishment, but the history of what has happened in the past with several different authors. Cut Opinions guys trying to get all technical about something they have no idea about or researched...NOAH'S ARCH?? I mean comon there's plenty of history that shows mass floods and how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split, think thats tought in the 3rd-4th grade? No elementary diploma at that? Shows the class of an atheist.


Where on earth did you come up with those stats? Oh, someone told you...

Or you heard it somewhere...

Or you read it...

Proof, dude, proof.


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

which stats...? i said it generalized bout the scholars...look it up if you'd like didn't have an exact number...everything else is built of common sense and writ-in testimonies....no biggy just shooting out my quick thoughts. God Bless. B)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

As far as I know, countries are still solid ground, except parts of Holland and Bangladesh ... cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> which stats...? i said it generalized bout the scholars...look it up if you'd like didn't have an exact number...everything else is built of common sense and writ-in testimonies....no biggy just shooting out my quick thoughts. God Bless. B)


Well, let's start with your own quote "90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian." Where on earth did you get that from?


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> And the problem of Evil is too non specific...


 How so? What exactly is not specific about one of the most common theological problems in all of philosophy? I just googled "problem of evil" and got almost 13 million hits with the first page full of the very specific logical problem that this is named for, with the wikipedia being the first link that summarizes the issue and the many attempts by theologians throughout history to come up with an answer. It almost appears as if you have never heard of it. If that's the case, then I propose that you haven't really thought much about your beliefs to begin with.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> 90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian.


This is the most ridiculous and blatantly untrue claim I have seen here in some time. 
As they say, "citation needed"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

It's OK, mindphuk. After all, 83.67% of statistics are made up on the spot. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

...look inside. Proof is not outside. Things, stuff...that is what is outside. All that stuff was thought of first, correct? It didn't just 'happen', correct?

creatio ex dio, imo.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> Do you think that if everyone just got to kill each other when they were mad, we would live in a world of peace and happiness? Do you think that if we could steal whenever we wanted, there would be peace and happiness?


Do you honestly think that these things would occur without a bible or god? Do you know how to think for yourself? Have you ever questioned your religious teachers or do you just accept what they tell you? 
For example, if you were told that it is only because of god and his laws that keep people from killing and stealing, how do you explain the lack of killing and stealing from other cultures that don't believe in your god, or civilizations that existed prior to his revelation? How did those idol-worshiping Egyptians build such a massive empire thousands of years before Moses liberated his people without the help of god's laws? Why didn't their society plunge into chaos with all of that rampant theft and murder?


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

so you looked that up on google with what had nothing to say about my last post...who tried to disprove the bible..couldnt..has nothing to do with what you "searched" on google..no hard feelings.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> so you looked that up on google with what had nothing to say about my last post...who tried to disprove the bible..couldnt..has nothing to do with what you "searched" on google..no hard feelings.


First of all, who are you replying to and second what on earth are you trying to say?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> so you looked that up on google with what had nothing to say about my last post...who tried to disprove the bible..couldn't..has nothing to do with what you "searched" on google..no hard feelings.


It all depends on what you mean by "disprove". 
Is the Bible internally consistent? No.
Is it consistent with what we know of physical reality? No. 
So if "Biblical inerrancy" is your thing, that'll do as far as disproof is concerned, imo. 
But if you like to treat the Bible as a metaphoric andor moral tale, the question becomes: Is there a boundary beyond which invoking metaphor no longer works, and literality is once again served? If there is not ... then it becomes circular, without foundation. "Turtles all the way down". All jmo. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> How did those idol-worshiping Egyptians build such a massive empire thousands of years before Moses liberated his people without the help of god's laws?


...same God and same laws, no? Isis, Osiris, et al...


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

AND that would all depend on your "physical belief" with the mind as weak as it is and can never be used to its fullest potential you might just be missing a realm that you cant ever imagine and are brainwashed already by both society and governmental beliefs and cant ever think "outside" the box of this world.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's OK, mindphuk. After all, 83.67% of statistics are made up on the spot. cn


Okay, I tried to rep you on that quote, but it is obvious I can't do that. Something about having to rep someone else.


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

And look where that "massive empire" got them lol no where...cant do anything in long term success without our lord jesus. He will help get you through what you need and will always be there no matter how much you dont understand him...One Love..


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> AND that would all depend on your "physical belief" with the mind as weak as it is and can never be used to its fullest potential you might just be missing a realm that you cant ever imagine and are brainwashed already by both society and governmental beliefs and cant ever think "outside" the box of this world.


I don't even know what to say to this trap. Shouldn't you just answer my first question?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dying_god


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> And look where that "massive empire" got them lol no where...cant do anything in long term success without our lord jesus. He will help get you through what you need and will always be there no matter how much you dont understand him...One Love..


Near as I can figure, Jesus is some Mexican. Certainly not our Lord. And you are certainly not the one to argue His presence.


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well ima just end with this since religious arguments never got anyone anywhere...Just hope that one day you will realize that someone created all this beauty, emotion, love, and oportunity. And that when you die, you dont just end at that, that the creator of you will see you for who you were and what you have done in life insteed of just disolving to the small atom you used to be...It takes a creator to have anything you can put your hands on, its not just magic. God Bless and Continue with your beliefs as i will mine and ill pray for all you unsaved and continue trying to teach people the way of the universe created by MY lord Jesus  Thank God for the medicine we all need and have such a big controversy over...Just like him.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> Well ima just end with this since religious arguments never got anyone anywhere...Just hope that one day you will realize that someone created all this beauty, emotion, love, and oportunity. And that when you die, you dont just end at that, that the creator of you will see you for who you were and what you have done in life insteed of just disolving to the small atom you used to be...It takes a creator to have anything you can put your hands on, its not just magic. God Bless and Continue with your beliefs as i will mine and ill pray for all you unsaved and continue trying to teach people the way of the universe created by MY lord Jesus  Thank God for the medicine we all need and have such a big controversy over...Just like him.


You are just too cute. You spout dogma and then step away. You cannot defend your beliefs in any tangible way.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Near as I can figure, Jesus is some Mexican. Certainly not our Lord. And you are certainly not the one to argue His presence.



...the sun / son. Plainly visible. The principle, however, is not.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> Funny all the points made about "not believing in god" are invalid and have no back up...then talking about the bible and the different versions and what it states is false about the "one time"...but no one in here as probably ever read more than 3 pages...Why argue about something you don't believe in unless there's something inside you you telling you that its real. 90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian. Awesome. When you die, you will finally see what you've been denying the whole time...Not on valid point has been made because no one in here as done any research or even opened up a bible to see what its about...its not only about Jesus dying for all of us to be able to be sinful without punishment, but the history of what has happened in the past with several different authors. Cut Opinions guys trying to get all technical about something they have no idea about or researched...NOAH'S ARCH?? I mean comon there's plenty of history that shows mass floods and how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split, think thats tought in the 3rd-4th grade? No elementary diploma at that? Shows the class of an atheist.


Its clear your intellect is still in the 3rd -4th grade level.....i wont waste my time with you.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...the sun / son. Plainly visible. The principle, however, is not.


So, explain it. You religious folk see your faith as self evident. But I don't see it. Convince me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> So, explain it. You religious folk see your faith as self evident. But I don't see it. Convince me.


...no need to. That's the kinda sht you hate, ain't it?

*lifelong study and contemplation do not equate to self evident.

*and don't add me to the 'religious type' group, please. That's as ignorant as me calling you a militant atheist, isn't it?


----------



## Whitekush420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny thing about the "atheist" people is they love waisting their breathe trying to disprove something that shouldnt ever matter to them anyways...whats the point? If your so sencere and dont believe in God then why try to preasure others as if nothing should matter to you...? Trip.


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...no need to. That's the kinda sht you hate, ain't it?
> 
> *lifelong study and contemplation do not equate to self evident.
> 
> *and don't add me to the 'religious type' group, please. That's as ignorant as me calling you a militant atheist, isn't it?


Actually, I'm deeply religious/spiritual. It's dummies like you, who can't explain why they believe that are the problem.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 25, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Actually, I'm deeply religious/spiritual. It's dummies like you, who can't explain why they believe that are the problem.


...ok, sure thing kiddo, you win the 'religious' prize. If you had a shred of religion, actual religion, you wouldn't care about 'the numbers'.

I said "sun". That's it. Did that look like I was writing a fckng paper?


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...ok, sure thing kiddo, you win the 'religious' prize. If you had a shred of religion, actual religion, you wouldn't care about 'the numbers'.
> 
> I said "sun". That's it. Did that look like I was writing a fckng paper?


Well, that was a truly cogent arguement.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe we should take a hint from the Orthodox clergy and their elaborate and fragrant censers ... and "smoke a bowl". 

That, and i find the irony delicious that I, as an alleged atheist, am counseling peace. cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Mar 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe we should take a hint from the Orthodox clergy and their elaborate and fragrant censers ... and "smoke a bowl".
> 
> That, and i find the irony delicious that I, as an alleged atheist, am counseling peace. cn


Just got the same message.

"I can't rep you until I spread some around."

Ratz


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> Funny all the points made about "not believing in god" are invalid and have no back up...


Then I guess you will have no problem demonstrating why a particular argument is not valid. Keep in mind, in logic, validity has a specific meaning. "I don't believe in god" needs no support, it is merely a belief based on no one giving me a good reason to believe in the first place. Please detail why this position is not valid.



> then talking about the bible and the different versions and what it states is false about the "one time"...but no one in here as probably ever read more than 3 pages...


Most intelligent atheists I know have read not only the bible but many other religious texts and usually know a lot more about the bible than many Xians. Personally, I believe the best way to create a new atheist is to make someone read the KJV from cover to cover. I'm pretty confident I am quite knowledgeable about what you call the Old Testament and what the Jews call the Tanak. I am also pretty familiar with the New Testament as well and also the non-canonical books such as the Gnostic Gospels and many of the partial books found in the Qumran caves. 
Calling a debate opponent ignorant about a topic without any evidence is a nice little fallacy called ad hominem and doesn't do anything to support your position. How about if you provide some actual substance to a discussion, k? 



> Why argue about something you don't believe in unless there's something inside you you telling you that its real.


Very weak argument that has been addressed many times in previous threads. If stamp collecting was a common hobby of the majority of people and stamp collectors and non-stamp collectors were discriminated against and everyone tried to change their position to start collecting stamps, then people that don't collect stamps would indeed have legitimate grievances and something to argue about. 




> Not on valid point has been made because no one in here as done any research or even opened up a bible to see what its about...its not only about Jesus dying for all of us to be able to be sinful without punishment, but the history of what has happened in the past with several different authors. Cut Opinions guys trying to get all technical about something they have no idea about or researched...NOAH'S ARCH?? I mean comon there's plenty of history that shows mass floods and how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split, think thats tought in the 3rd-4th grade? No elementary diploma at that? Shows the class of an atheist.


Massive floods did indeed occur throughout history. You know how we know this? From geologists and other scientists that actually go out and find evidence. You know what else they have found? They have found absolutely no evidence that there ever was a worldwide deluge on the scale mentioned in Genesis, i.e. floodwaters covering every piece of solid land, even the highest mountains. Mocking others for their position when you make a statement like, "how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split" is pretty ironic. I will accept that you probably meant continents, not countries, but even so, what in hell do you mean by 'used to be solid ground, then split"? I think you are referring to plate tectonics but since it appears English is not your first language, I think you need to expand on what you mean and how this has anything to do with the claims made in the bible.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> And look where that "massive empire" got them lol no where...cant do anything in long term success without our lord jesus. He will help get you through what you need and will always be there no matter how much you dont understand him...One Love..


You mean that dynasty that lasted over 3,000 years until they were taken over by a non-Christian empire, the Romans? Which, BTW, fell apart only a few hundred years after Xianity was introduced there...hmmmm.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 26, 2012)

Whitekush420 said:


> Funny all the points made about "not believing in god" are invalid and have no back up...then talking about the bible and the different versions and what it states is false about the "one time"...but no one in here as probably ever read more than 3 pages...Why argue about something you don't believe in unless there's something inside you you telling you that its real. 90%+ of scholars that try to disprove the bible in their Career turn christian. Awesome. When you die, you will finally see what you've been denying the whole time...Not on valid point has been made because no one in here as done any research or even opened up a bible to see what its about...its not only about Jesus dying for all of us to be able to be sinful without punishment, but the history of what has happened in the past with several different authors. Cut Opinions guys trying to get all technical about something they have no idea about or researched...NOAH'S ARCH?? I mean comon there's plenty of history that shows mass floods and how all the countries used to be a solid ground and have split, think thats tought in the 3rd-4th grade? No elementary diploma at that? Shows the class of an atheist.


Your questions have been addressed in countless threads in this section. Would be easy for you to find them and bring yourself up to speed. You should probably stop speaking as if you have thought this through and others haven't, unless you enjoy being put in your place. If you think the atheists here are not knowledgeable about the bible then you obviously haven't read much of what we have to say. Either you enjoy constructing a pretend world where you have the advantage, or you just really haven't put much effort into discovery and awareness, which has resulted in smug ignorance.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 26, 2012)

A hallucination is a fact, not an error; what is erroneous is a judgment based upon it.


No one knows what happens when you die, and to tell yourself otherwise would be considered lying to yourself. In my opinion, lying to yourself is extremely harmful.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> A hallucination is a fact, not an error; what is erroneous is a judgment based upon it.
> 
> 
> No one knows what happens when you die, and to tell yourself otherwise would be considered lying to yourself. In my opinion, lying to yourself is extremely harmful.



...why is that considered lying to oneself if no one knows? People can speculate all they want to. In fact, without it, we'd all be nowhere. There is such a thing as 'personal truth'. No one can reduce that to nothing. You have yours, others have theirs. It is what it is.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Well, that was a truly cogent arguement.



...I'll admit to having a bad day yesterday. Didn't mean to get mean, so I apologize.

...now, care to share your explanation of 'deeply religious'? It seems you are able to explain it while others cannot.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 26, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...why is that considered lying to oneself if no one knows? People can speculate all they want to. In fact, without it, we'd all be nowhere. There is such a thing as 'personal truth'. No one can reduce that to nothing. You have yours, others have theirs. It is what it is.


when you tell yourself you know something.... that you really dont know, it is the same as lying to yourself.

1. i know how to build an airplane -lie
2. i know god exists-lie
3. i know god doesn't exist-lie

4. i dont know weather or not god exists, but i like the idea that it does better than it doesn't.-true

5. i dont know weather or not god exists, but taking into consideration everything that has been proven beyond a reasonable doubt through rigerious study, testing and achievements of science, it seems to me that the most reasonable explanations is the idea that god is non existent. -true

lying to yourself is never a good thing my friend, i would advice steering clear of it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> when you tell yourself you know something.... that you really dont know, it is the same as lying to yourself.
> 
> 1. i know how to build an airplane -lie
> 2. i know god exists-lie
> ...



...I hear ya. I mirror ya.

...all-knowing zs, how shall we go about our day today? See, if you and I and everyone else is God, ie: light - I can clearly see it.

Hehe...

*looks at your avatar* "Mary-Mary, quite contrary, trim that bushy, it's so damn hairy...oh!"


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 26, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I hear ya. I mirror ya.
> 
> ...all-knowing zs, how shall we go about our day today? See, if you and I and everyone else is God, ie: light - I can clearly see it.
> 
> ...


despite our differing opinions regarding theology and metaphysics, i think we would be really good friends in real life, and would probably get into some badass discussions over a bowl or two... burn one because this song is the shit... and how fucking awesome it is to be alive!

mary-mary, quite contrary, how does your garden grow?... hydroponics or ultra supersonic... _or does it grow naturally slowwww?_

[video=youtube;cosvM2D_3Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cosvM2D_3Eg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> despite our differing opinions regarding theology and metaphysics, i think we would be really good friends in real life, and would probably get into some badass discussions over a bowl or two... burn one because this song is the shit... and how fucking awesome it is to be alive!
> 
> mary-mary, quite contrary, how does your garden grow?... hydroponics or ultra supersonic... _or does it grow naturally slowwww?_


...agreed, totally...on all counts


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> despite our differing opinions regarding theology and metaphysics, i think we would be really good friends in real life, and would probably get into some badass discussions over a bowl or two... burn one because this song is the shit... and how fucking awesome it is to be alive!
> 
> mary-mary, quite contrary, how does your garden grow?... hydroponics or ultra supersonic... _or does it grow naturally slowwww?_


Man, I think I would love to take shrooms with EE. His thoughts often don't make sense to me but that may be a factor in posting, waiting, reading, replying. A real conversation, especially when in a different state of consciousness would be awesome IMO.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Man, I think I would love to take shrooms with EE. His thoughts often don't make sense to me but that may be a factor in posting, waiting, reading, replying. A real conversation, especially when in a different state of consciousness would be awesome IMO.



...thanks. You're right about conversations...forums don't do any of us justice. I can't imagine a room full of riu on zoomers


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 27, 2012)

i vote we all get together and eat a bunch of mushrooms, at like a beach or something, and go camping... yeeaaaa.


----------



## mudminer (Mar 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> i vote we all get together and eat a bunch of mushrooms, at like a beach or something, and go camping... yeeaaaa.


....in a Bigfoot prone zone. Maybe the Squatchies have some knowledge on the topic theyd be willing to share.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

mudminer said:


> ....in a Bigfoot prone zone. Maybe the Squatchies have some knowledge on the topic theyd be willing to share.


If you eat the caps remember the Samsquamch monster is a fucking liar and he just wants to use your drugs.


----------



## mudminer (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you eat the caps remember the Samsquamch monster is a fucking liar and he just wants to use your drugs.


Why that hairy bastard! He would probly want my beef jerky afterwards too.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 27, 2012)

messin with sasquatch

[video=youtube;ziq5Q_svx7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziq5Q_svx7A[/video]


----------



## blackvegi (Mar 28, 2012)

Could God create a beat so fresh&#65279; that he himself could not jam to it?​


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

If God were all powerful, and he made an exact clone of himself... Who'd win in a fight? Would the loser (God) then not be proven to infact not be all powerful? Thus God is not all powerful?


----------



## mudminer (Mar 28, 2012)

Could God create a rock so heavy He could not move it? Theres lotsa traps.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 28, 2012)

Life is but a momentary glimpse of the wonder of this astounding universe, and it is sad to see so many dreaming it away on spiritual fantasy.

-Carl Sagan


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 28, 2012)

I think in metaphysical terms, I would call that increasing the speed of the vibration of life. Neale Donald Walsch

*not added to entice a pissing match*  I really like the quote. Sagan's as well. <---you really have to know your sht when you dress, and talk, like that


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2012)

Could god make a religion so nonsensical that his creations would doubt his own existence?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 28, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Could god make a religion so nonsensical that his creations would doubt his own existence?



...skepticism?  *hides*


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Did Mary Magdalen stop giving Jesus head because she found his cries of "Oh Dad! I'm coming!" really annoying? cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Did Mary Magdalen stop giving Jesus head because she found his cries of "Oh Dad! I'm coming!" really annoying? cn



...hehe  That's when he became a taoist


T


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 2095790 

"If science proves some belief of Buddhism wrong, then Buddhism will have to change" -Dalai Lama

One of the greatest minds in the history of this planet.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> View attachment 2095790
> 
> "If science proves some belief of Buddhism wrong, then Buddhism will have to change" -Dalai Lama
> 
> One of the greatest minds in the history of this planet.


Buddhism is a belief system tho, not a religion. It was Buddha who said "speculation in matters of the divine is wasteful". Buddhism is a set of guidlines that teaches that everything else is bullshit except being a good person. 

Buddhism=Winning if you truely think about it and it shouldn't be dirtied by being lumped in with religion. 

Not a Buddhist btw, but I researched it and took some of its better points on board.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Buddhism is a belief system tho, not a religion. It was Buddha who said "speculation in matters of the divine is wasteful". Buddhism is a set of guidlines that teaches that everything else is bullshit except being a good person.
> 
> Buddhism=Winning if you truly think about it and it shouldn't be dirtied by being lumped in with religion.
> 
> Not a Buddhist btw, but I researched it and took some of its better points on board.


Religion was not mentioned in that quotation, and im sure Mr. Lama made this statement intentionally without the word "religion" in it. There does not need to be a religion in order to acquire some sort of belief originating from an idea.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism -skip down to where it says concepts of Buddhism, as it explains the concepts of karma, rebirth, samsara, which are all connected to the teachings of Buddhist beliefs... these are all beliefs, and all beliefs are prone to the rigorous studies of scientific analysis and experimentation.

and if these beliefs cannot be studied upon, they must be put into the category of myth, fantasy, fairytale, magic or wishful thinking.

Either way, my point in posting this quotation is to further the point that science can tell us what we can know, but what we can know is little, and if we forget how much we cannot know we become insensitive to many things of very great importance in the universe.

Theology and metaphysics on the other hand, induces the dogmatic belief that we have knowledge, where in fact we have ignorance, and by doing so generates a kind of impertinent insolence towards the universe.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Theology and metaphysics on the other hand, induces the dogmatic belief that we have knowledge, where in fact we have ignorance, and by doing so generates a kind of impertinent insolence towards the universe.



Thanks for giving me my FB quote of the day.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 29, 2012)

...I think one of the biggest flaws is that few really understand it. You can't 'think' it. My opinion is that it is more of an intuitive thing. It is something much more subtle. Most importantly, you don't have to be a super mastermind to grasp it - quite the opposite I'd say. Those that say you do are totally fckd, and usually quite caught up in the visual aspects of religion. How about the idea of 'praying / meditating' out of view? Few people highlight that line in their holy books.

...the way religion is portrayed these days is not 'religions fault', but more so that of the people. Perfection is not about being perfect. You can't be perfect. But, you can live 'perfectly'.

And, it seems that "Portrayed" is a stillness that is not real.

"...hoot?"


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2012)

the first being god apparently created was jesus who was a type of angel before he came to earth .. according to the old testament
god then went on to create the bright one, aka lucifer .. and various other angels/heavenly creatures 

im not quite sure how many "god years" past between the creation of jesus and lucifer 
god then went on to create man and the animals 
then he created woman .. his last creation 
god created man in his own image 

did god also create luicfer in his own image ? 

what is strange is that it seems that gods creations got progressively less obedient as time went on, 
first was perfection in gods eyes, with jesus, then as time went on many of his creations resulted in the rejection of their creators laws

the freedom of choice gave gods slaves the power to reject him, and for this he is pissed
so he decided to wipe some of us out 

it would seem that god gives life, with the condition , worship me or i will punish you
this is not freedom,imo this is being a slave

why did god create the animals with mates, and then go on to create man to be alone ? 
did he want adam to experience the pain of loneliness before he created eve from the dirt n a bit or rib ?
since god knew all this would happen, since he knows everything he knew most of his creations would turn against him , why did he bother in the first place, why didn't he stop at jesus ?
god seems extremely narcissistic

i would never dispute weather god is real or not, i do not think it matters 
all that matters is i know i wouldn't worship god or be his slave, he seems like a nasty little brat to me lol 

peace


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 30, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> As an atheist you really should familiarize yourself better with the religions which you argue against.
> The Jewish people claim a national revelation. Read the OT, specifically Deuteronomy. God revealed himself to the Israelites on Mt. Horeb (Sinai). This is one distinguishing characteristic that Judaism has over many other religions which rely on personal revelation. Of course that was one generation, thousands of years ago and no one has any way of verifying the story but your claim is wrong according to scripture itself.


 lol lots of people claim there paticular god has revealed itself , what my point is if theres one god who is so mighty powerfull how come he cant get his creations to even believe he exists , or believing in an entirely different god alltogether , surely he would just come down and adress his people , sure you can claim he has but if he really had then surely it would be known world wide and everybody would all be worshiping and praising him .


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 30, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Im an atheist,that statement is retarded, no great floods?what about the one about 13000 years ago that split the Uk off of mainland europe after the last ice age,while I disagree with religion and its strangle hold on humanity,a lot of holy texts have got factual basis when not talking bout gods and angels etc, there was a great flood 13000 years ago though,and there was a "eden" look up gobeki tepe, its sited exactly where the bible said it would be and was the first place man gathered to have its first attempt at civilization which we failed at,ruined the land made all the plants and animals scrawny and weak along with ourselves (leaving eden being the transition from hunter gatherers to toiling as farmers) as we had no experience in farming we ruined the land,lost all the vegetation/killed off most of the wild life and turned eden into a desert,.
> Please refrain from making Atheists look stupid by making nonsensical posts


13000 years ago ? lol how old do christians claim the world is ?
noahs flood coverd the enite world with water and killed every human on the planet except noah and his familly , why do we see no evidence in the earths strata of all humans dead on one single layer ?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_qvzQpRLuQ watch this


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 30, 2012)

i agree with you on all accounts sativa,


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 30, 2012)

Opiate by Tool:


Choices always were a problem for you.
What you need is someone strong to guide you.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow,
what you need is someone strong to guide you..
like me, like me, like me, like me

If you want to get your soul to heaven, trust in me.
Now don't judge or question.
You are broken now, but faith can heal you.
Just do everything I tell you to do.

Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow.
What you need is someone strong to guide you.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow.
Let me lay my holy hand upon you.

My Gods will becomes me.
When he speaks out, he speaks through me.
He has needs like I do.
We both want to rape you.

_[x2]_
Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life now
Open my eyes and blind me with your light

If you want to get your soul to heaven, trust in me.
Now don't you judge or question.
You are broken now, but faith can heal you.
Just do everything I tell you to do.

_[x2]_
Jesus Christ, why don't you come save my life now.
Open my eyes, blind me with your light now.

Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow,
Let me lay my holy hand upon you.

My Gods will becomes me.
When he speaks, he speaks through me.
He has needs like I do.
We both want to rape you


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 30, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> my point is if theres one god who is so mighty powerfull how come he cant get his creations to even believe he exists


...because we like to 'play God', we've basically 'told him' that he is not needed. And then, we turn around (when the sht hits the fan) and say "where's this all-powerful God?".


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 30, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...because we like to 'play God', we've basically 'told him' that he is not needed. And then, we turn around (when the sht hits the fan) and say "where's this all-powerful God?".


no no no we turn to and question where is god in desperation , because we have been taught from a very early age that this god exists .but have lived all our lives with no evidence of it .'
my catholic friend once tried saying to me ,that i do actually believe in god , because in a time of desperation or need i would say something like 'oh god' or 'god help us', i tried explaining to him that if i ever said those words it was not because i actually believed a god would help me , it was more down to religious doctrination as a child and merely a figure of speech .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 30, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> no no no we turn to and question where is god in desperation , because we have been taught from a very early age that this god exists .but have lived all our lives with no evidence of it .'
> my catholic friend once tried saying to me ,that i do actually believe in god , because in a time of desperation or need i would say something like 'oh god' or 'god help us', i tried explaining to him that if i ever said those words it was not because i actually believed a god would help me , it was more down to religious doctrination as a child and merely a figure of speech .



...that's cool. A figure of speech reminds of 'thought-forms' <--- the idea is found in theosophy.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 13, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> my second point of 16 0007 is out of all the thousands of religions no god anywhere has ever publicly reveiled itself to us humans , never ever has it even adreesed us all in any public way .surely a public speech or something would be great but nothing at all wich is highly suspicious .[/QUOTE
> when I do give public speeches my son, people do and are what I plan them to be .you on the otherhand are not in any of my immediate plans. So don't fret YOU ARE NOT MINE!


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 13, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> lol and god created satan , so why would he allow this trickery to go on , satan was created to torture your sorry ass in hell with red hot pitch forks and loads of other kinky shit .whats he doin fuckin around with gods test pieces, whilst they are sitting there test ? shouldnt he be tourtering and crazy shit like that ? whats he doin fuckin wid people before they even failed gods test ? god sort satan out please hes way out of line


It does talk about dinosaurs actually.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 14, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Opiate by Tool:
> 
> 
> Choices always were a problem for you.
> ...


Lovin' the Tool, DM...


----------



## medikal (Apr 14, 2012)

1. Its a scam
2. refer to #1

/thread
/meaning of life


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 14, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Lovin' the Tool, DM...


Hell yea man!They are the shit!


----------

